# buying



## binty (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi 
I am thinking of buying in Paphos, does anyone know of the Hadjivasili Brothers, are they good builders, and what is their aftersales service like, I am looking at one of their properties.


----------



## andyandsheila (Jul 24, 2008)

If it helps we used Tritonia Developments, Private run company we thought we got a better service they have New + Plots (Design your Own )+ Resell available, if you want to contact Fivos Hadjigeorgiou Tel 00357 26912110
or freephone from UK 00800 357 357 00
Cyprus property, cyprus property sales, property in cyprus and Cyprus Developers, Property For Sale in Cyprus - Tritonia
They did a wonderful job on our Villa from plot to design to build, ive not come across yours but there is so many, We have now been here for 5 months fulltime and it's great
Good Luck 
Andy & Sheila


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello Binty,

Hadjivasilli brothers are a large company and currently have plenty of property available. As for after sales service thats one of the reasons to purchase via a registered agent, to help force post sales issues.


----------

